# Question about basketballshoes



## Bballboy (Jul 9, 2016)

So I'm a 16yo 5'9 guy who has just started basketball seriously in a team. I was wondering what shoes should I get. I often feel pain in my ankles after playing basketball. The problem is that im a fast, explosive player so i think heavy ankle support giving shoes would restrict my movement, but at the same time I feel like some shoes like kobe xi wouldnt give enough ankle support. So what do you suggest me to do?


----------



## CookieMonsta (Jul 10, 2016)

Personally, I prefer Nike basketball shoes like Jordan and other shoes for comfort.


----------



## randan (Apr 25, 2017)

I use the Adidas D rose 7. It's about $200. It's comfortable to wear while playing since it has cushioning inside.


----------

